# Painful sex, cervix in the way... any solutions?



## Lonelywyou (Nov 12, 2010)

My question to mothers (or their lovers): Could the following issue be resolved after pregnancy?

My man might not be 10 inches but he's still a little too long for me. Even when I am aroused, it can be very painful to have the kind of sex I want sometimes. Forget doggy style, that's one of the worst positions for me. 

The problem doesn't seem to simply be that my canal is too short, but rather, my cervix/uterus doesn't like being pushed certain ways, or stretched away from the walls of my canal.. make sense? Some positions, especially doggy, really hurt more than others, and it's not one of those "hurts so good" kind 

I wish he was wider than longer... at least width would help me a tad when it comes time to deliver a baby haha. Which brings me to why I'm posting: Are there any other women out there who've had this issue, but found it was resolved after giving birth? My hopes are up! Otherwise, what else could I do? Vaginal plastic surgery? lol I want to be able to have some harder sex with my H without feeling like I'm being stabbed! :/


----------



## valaria (Oct 18, 2010)

Please see a gyn asap. There can be many causes to this including a uterus that has "dropped" I don't know how old you are but you may also have what is called a "tipped" uterus, the uterus is wide at the bottom and narrow on top, opposite what it should be. You gyno will be able to do a full exam which may include an ultrasound. If you have a tipped uterus childbirth will not help, this is just the way your body is..good news is it won't prevent you from having children..and as far as the sex goes...you'll just have to be more inventive! See your doctor.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Valaria gives you good advice. You need to be xray'd hun. As much as guys brag and boast about how long they are (myself included), most men unless they've done adult films never "bottom out" on a woman. If the guy is hitting your cervix and isn't 10 inches long, then something is wrong. For now avoid doggy since that gives him his deepest penetration. If both of you like that position, modify it with both of you laying on your sides (spooning). You get good a good rythym going without deep penetration.

See that doc asap!!!


----------



## drillie (Aug 23, 2010)

Lonelywyou said:


> My question to mothers (or their lovers): Could the following issue be resolved after pregnancy?
> 
> My man might not be 10 inches but he's still a little too long for me. Even when I am aroused, it can be very painful to have the kind of sex I want sometimes. Forget doggy style, that's one of the worst positions for me.
> 
> ...


 I know exactly what you are going through. My husband and I have learned it is best to go slow until you get warmed up. It makes the world of difference if you take babysteps and you be in control. I told my husband I felt like his personal shishkabob!! Have you told him it hurts? He doesnt need to bring out his best porn star right out the gate.... Slow and gentle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

